
Should Facebook police thought? – reflecting on the leak of its rulebook - anjalik
http://www.techradar.com/news/should-facebook-police-thought-reflecting-on-the-leak-of-its-rulebook
======
ChicagoDave
Unless they can effectively manage fake accounts used by third parties to
disseminate psychological manipulation on sections of the world's populace,
then yes, they should police it as much as possible. Facebook is not a
necessity, but it is integrated into the world's social norms. We may as well
call it its own country. And any country needs to have laws.

------
Tomte
FB obviously cannot police thought. They can police expression. That's a
strawman if I ever saw one!

